# Really watery, clear cockatiel poo?



## bronxzoomoose (Dec 30, 2013)

Hello
When I got home this afternoon, I noticed that every time my cockatiel pooped it would be just clear and watery, nothing else in it at all, it was just like warm water coming out. I have never seen her poop like this before and I am worried. She is molting at the moment, and the feathers below the vent are greeny coloured. 
What should I do? What is causing this? I am really worried
Thanks


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Has she been eating alot of watery fruit..eg: apple?


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Have her droppings returned to normal or are they still like this? Stress and excitement can cause temporary watery droppings but they should return to normal fairly soon if that's it.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Also, here is a stickie on abnormal bird droppings: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=10100


----------



## bronxzoomoose (Dec 30, 2013)

She didn't eat any watery fruit prior, and she didn't seem excited or stressed so that is weird but it has returned to normal now, maybe her body is just stressed from molting. Thanks so much anyway and thanks for the stickie thing, it has helped.


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

Molting can definitely cause a lot of stress on a bird so I would have said that that was the problem


----------

